# Just looked at my first payment statement and it looks way too low



## diddlybo (Sep 18, 2014)

I just started this weekend and I did around $400 in fares. When I just now looked at my pay statement, it shows me receiving only $112 for the week ending 9/22 and it doesn't show all of my fares.

I don't understand why my pay would be so low. Can anyone shed any light on this for me?

Thanks!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Hi @diddlybo , welcome to the forum! 

If your estimation of $400 is correct, your pay statement should be ~$300.
Log in your dashboard and see what's going on. Also check the Recent History on your Driver App.

Perhaps a $50 or $100 was withheld out of your pay statement for the UberPhone Deposit? But that wouldn't still explain this wide a discrepancy!


----------



## diddlybo (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanks!
I logged in to to my account and under "Trips" it only shows 10 trips. 

I just received a weekly summary report and it shows me taking 30 trips, however, I was only paid for 16 trips on my pay statement.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

diddlybo said:


> Thanks!
> I logged in to to my account and under "Trips" it only shows 10 trips.
> 
> I just received a weekly summary report and it shows me taking 30 trips, however, I was only paid for 16 trips on my pay statement.


You will have to contact Uber and get this corrected. Use the email link to partner support available through your dashboard.


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

Be prepared for them to tell you it'll show up on NEXT WEEK'S pay.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

The new dashboard in L.A. only shows the last day worked, or in my case this morning it shows $160.00 from the 8 hours I put in on Sunday.

It does not show what I did on Friday or Saturday any longer. We have to wait for the "weekly" statement to be generated.

It is what it is.


----------



## diddlybo (Sep 18, 2014)

OK, I just compared the trips I was paid for on the payment statement to the trips showing under "recent trips" on my phone. I'm only being paid for the work I did Sunday. My Friday and Saturday rides aren't showing on my pay statement.


----------



## diddlybo (Sep 18, 2014)

Emmes said:


> Be prepared for them to tell you it'll show up on NEXT WEEK'S pay.


Is that what usually happens when there are problems with a paycheck?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

diddlybo said:


> Is that what usually happens when there are problems with a paycheck?


Yes there is only one payment deposit in a week, usually on Thursday. Any adjustments will show up in your next week's pay statement and deposit.
Let the forum know how this snafu is resolved by Uber.


----------



## diddlybo (Sep 18, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Yes there is only one payment deposit in a week, usually on Thursday. Any adjustments will show up in your next week's pay statement and deposit.
> Let the forum know how this snafu is resolved by Uber.


Upon further review, it seems the problem is I'm only being paid for the 21st and 22nd. The pay statement doesn't include anything I did on the 19th and 20th. I hope Uber gets this fixed.

Good or bad, I'll let the forum know how this turns out. I'm sure they will get it right.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

You will definitely have to email to get it rectified. Chances of this getting fixed otherwise are slim to none.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

diddlybo said:


> Upon further review, it seems the problem is I'm only being paid for the 21st and 22nd. The pay statement doesn't include anything I did on the 19th and 20th. I hope Uber gets this fixed.
> 
> Good or bad, I'll let the forum know how this turns out. I'm sure they will get it right.


Just wait, today or tomorrow they will send you a complete statement showing last week in full.

The new dashboard is not great.


----------



## diddlybo (Sep 18, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> You will definitely have to email to get it rectified. Chances of this getting fixed otherwise are slim to none.


Yeah, I sent an email to local support team. I'm waiting for them to get back to me.


----------



## diddlybo (Sep 18, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Just wait, *today or tomorrow they will send you a complete statement showing last week in full*.
> 
> The new dashboard is not great.


That's what I'm hoping for but I'm a newbie. I don't really know what to expect.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

diddlybo said:


> That's what I'm hoping for but I'm a newbie. I don't really know what to expect.


patience grasshopper

lol


----------



## QC Uber Houston (Sep 18, 2014)

diddlybo said:


> I just started this weekend and I did around $400 in fares. When I just now looked at my pay statement, it shows me receiving only $112 for the week ending 9/22 and it doesn't show all of my fares.
> 
> I don't understand why my pay would be so low. Can anyone shed any light on this for me?
> 
> Thanks!


Last week was my first week and they made an error on my payment. I will see if I get it on this weeks payment. They emailed me stating that I would. Also I just noticed that the fare amount that showed on my app are not the same as the amounts on my payment statement. I understand the rider fee and Ubers percentage, but the initial fare amounts are off by a dollar or two.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Yeah that is how it works. they will all be off by $1, because Uber is weird. The fare you see on your phone and in the log is the full amount charged to the rider, including the safe rider fee. When you look at the statement, you'll notice that there is a +$1 for each ride, and then a -$1 for each ride. Essentially for their accounting purposes, they do it that way. All fares you see in your trips log (Not on statement), just mentally subtract the $1, and that is the true fare.

You can also keep track of EXACTLY how much you're making as the week progresses via the statements page. At the top, you'll see a link for the week ending this week. Click on that, it'll take a moment to process, and then show you your statement WTD. Pretty nice to use to keep an idea of your true payout as you progress.


----------



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

I've had a few cases where the fares were zeroed or adjusted for some reason. After me emailing them they adjusted them back but still to some weirdly lower amount than it would be base on the fare formula calculations. When asked for correction, the rep said that they use a more "sophisticated" formula that is based on the more efficient route. I argued that my route was the most efficient and they adjusted the fares. But again, in all these cases they tried to give me lower fares (by about $2) which when argued, they right away correct to your requested fare. It's a small change but when they do it here and there with 1000s drivers, it's a lot of money. So keep an eye on everything as uber proved to be not trustworthy


----------



## diddlybo (Sep 18, 2014)

OK, I checked it a few minutes ago and its correct now. Woohoo! I figured it would be corrected but, like I said, I'm new at this and didn't really know what to expect.


----------

